# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2012



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2012 às 00:22)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e qualquer tipo de dados registados neste tópico e efectuados por membros deste fórum servem apenas para consulta e correspondem aos dados recolhidos pelos respectivos utilizadores.
Para informações oficiais, consulte o website do Instituto de Meteorologia: www.meteo.pt.


----------



## aikkoset (1 Jan 2012 às 11:08)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2011*

Bom dia!
Céu nublado com 12.4ºc, Tmin 8.8ºc.
Um bom Ano de 2012 para todos


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2012 às 17:02)

Boa Tarde! 

Em Canidelo, começou a chover fraco. O vento sopra moderado de Sul, com rajada máxima de 38.5 kmh.
*13.2ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2012 às 18:03)

Boas tardes e BOM ANO ! 

Por aqui já chove, por vezes com alguma intensidade, sigo com *1.3 mm *acumulados 

Vento com algumas rajadas de SW.

*Actual*

tempª 11.4ºc ( mínima *9.2ºc* ) ( máxima *12.4 ºc* )

Vento SW: 34 KIm/h ( máxima *44 Km/h* de SSW às 16:59 h )

Pressão: 1025.3 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 98 %


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2012 às 18:56)

Boa Noite! 

Chove moderado e o vento sopra moderadamente.
*13.6ºC* e *98%* HR.
Acumulado até ao momento: *3.1 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2012 às 18:58)

Boa noite

Hoje por terras de Matosinhos...
O dia começou encoberto e com vento fraco.
Tempo relativamente ameno durante a madrugada.
Agora ao final do dia o vento aumentou de intensidade (para moderado).
Neste momento (18.50h) a chuva é moderada a forte e o vento faz-se sentir com alguma rajadas.

*Este é um bom início de ano* (meteorológicamente "speaking"!)

Por Paços de Ferreira o *acumulado de precipitação* é agora de *8,4 mm*.

Tatual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 94%
Ponto condensação: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1023,9 hPa
Vento médio: 14,8 km\h
Rajada: 20,6 km\h de SSE


----------



## PauloSR (1 Jan 2012 às 19:02)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, o dia amanheceu com bastante nebulosidade, depois de uma noite de Reveillon com bastante nevoeiro.

Por volta das 16h começou a chuviscar, mas agora já chove de forma moderada 

Realmente como diz o nosso caro Aristocrata, belíssimo início 

Feliz 2012 para todos!!!


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2012 às 19:11)

E chove..chove... OHH como chove....

*10.3 mm* acumulados.

*500.6 mm* desde o dia 1/10/2011 ( início do ano hidrológico 2011/2012 )


----------



## Veterano (1 Jan 2012 às 19:25)

Chuva contínua desde as 17h00, agora com 12,4º.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2012 às 19:28)

_Oh...mas que belo início de ano!_

Caros companheiros, a rega é uma realidade.
Aqui por terras matosinhenses a chuva continua mas agora fraca.
O vento é fraco a moderado.

Por Paços de Ferreira o acumulado cifra-se nuns interessantes 11,7 mm.
Não esperava tamanha "fartura", talvez uns míseros milímetros mas não este total (ainda) parcial no dia.
Depois de muitos temores, medos e afins, em que a amosfera teimosamente não nos proporcionava a tão "temida" chuva, eis que ela se encarregou de nos proporcionar os 1ºs de, quem sabe, muitos litros de chuva que ainda virão até à primavera.
O inverno é então rei e senhor neste novo ano.

*Continuação de uma boa noite*


P.S.: 12,7 mm de precipitação (19.39h)


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Jan 2012 às 19:42)

Por cá acumulou 8.4mm

Edit: 12.6mm


----------



## martinus (1 Jan 2012 às 20:50)

Aqui anda tudo moderado: chuva, vento e temperatura.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2012 às 22:13)

Boas, 

continua a chuva, sigo com *17.3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Estação SP (2 Jan 2012 às 00:35)

*Auriol Weather Station*

Temperatura: 13,9ºC

Humidade: 95%

Vento: 10,8Km/h de W

Rajada: 20,2Km/h  (rajada maxima do dia 31,7Km/h)

Boa Noite!


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2012 às 00:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> _Oh...mas que belo início de ano!_
> 
> Caros companheiros, a rega é uma realidade.
> Aqui por terras matosinhenses a chuva continua mas agora fraca.
> ...




Não generalizes só por estar a chover no norte, metade do pais continua sem ver nada nem agora nem a longo prazo


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2012 às 01:09)

miguel disse:


> Não generalizes só por estar a chover no norte, metade do pais continua sem ver nada nem agora nem a longo prazo



*Bem...este post é do litoral norte.*
E quer se queira quer não, o inverno está cá. Mesmo que por vezes tenhamos bom tempo (mau ou bom, depende das sensibilidades de cada um de nós), a chuva, o frio, as trovoadas, o vento, etc., etc., o inverno é a estação que temos.

A atestar isso, grande foi a surpresa há minutos: verifiquei que o total de precipitação do *DIA 1 DE JANEIRO DE 2012* foi de *39,9 mm*!

Pensava que iríamos ter uns poucos milímetros (como já tinha referido antes) mas não. O senhor inverno proporcionou um fechar de dia com *"chave de ouro"*

Dados atuais e resumo de 1 de janeiro:







Boa semana


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2012 às 01:20)

Extremos do dia 01.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11.6ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13.0ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *9.4 mm*

--

Vento fraco de NO.
*13.4ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2012 às 13:35)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 12.4ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SO.
*15.4ºC* e *85%* HR


----------



## aikkoset (2 Jan 2012 às 13:55)

Boa tarde
Por cá algumas nuvens escuras a passear no céu que proporcionaram alguns aguaceiros muito fracos durante a manhã Tatual 13.7ºc Tmin.7.7ºc.


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2012 às 18:41)

Boa Noite! 

Tarde com alguns cumulus a passearem-se pelo céu. A temperatura subiu até aos 16.0ºC

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.
A temperatura está a descer a -1.2ºC/h, e a temperatura mínima desta manhã está a ser batida consecutivamente.
*12.2ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2012 às 21:09)

Boa noite

Depois de ontem termos animação, nomeadamente pela noitinha (cerca das 22h), com chuva forte (rain rate máximo de 68,8 mm\h às 21.54h), o dia de hoje foi calmo, algo pachorrento, como que a ajudar ao regresso às lides do dia a dia...
Agora pela noite o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens média e altas.
O vento tem sido fraco.
Não observei precipitação neste 2º dia de ano novo

*Dados atuais e resumo do dia:*






Como a época festiva ainda não acabou , uma boa semana ainda festiva - o *dia dos Reis* é na 6ª feira (manda a tradição que as famílias se reúnam uma vez mais por esses dias)


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2012 às 22:46)

Boas noites, 

depois da chuva de ontem, um dia mais calmo, céu com periodos de nublado, um aguaceiro fraco e de curta duração..

Actual:

tempª 8.6 ºc ( mínima até ao momento) (máxima *14.1 ºc* )

Vento: ESE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1035.8 hpa

Humidade: 94 %

Precipitação : *0.3 mm*

( ontem o acumulado ainda subiu aos *17.5 mm* ) ( rain rate máximo *55.9 mm/h* às 21:37 h )


----------



## Estação SP (3 Jan 2012 às 00:00)

*Auriol Weather Station*

Temperatura: 7,8ºC

Humidade: 94%

Vento: 5,0Km/h de SE (Vento maximo de 20,9Km/h de W)

Rajada: 7,9Km/h (Rajada maxima de 29,5Km/h)

Boa Noite!


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2012 às 01:01)

Extremos do dia 02.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *16.0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10.4ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13.3ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *93%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

--

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NE.
*10.4ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## aikkoset (3 Jan 2012 às 08:56)

Bom dia!
Sigo com céu nublado e 8.5ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2012 às 11:48)

Bom dia

O céu encontra-se muito nublado a encoberto.
O vento é fraco de SSE.
A chuva já fez a sua aparição aqui na zona mas neste momento não chove. De qualquer forma foi fraca\chuvisco, ainda que não tenha acumulado qualquer valor foi o suficiente para molhar tudo. No pluviómetro manual tenho cerca de 0,5 mm


Tmín: 5,8ºC (02.03h)
Tatual: 11,8ºC
Hr: 93%
Ponto orvalho: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1035 hPa


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2012 às 13:20)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 10.2ºC

Céu muito nublado e vento nulo.
*13.6ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Jan 2012 às 13:48)

Bom dia a todos,

Com a passagem de ano e com as andanças pela serra não tive quase tempo para aqui passar...mas volto a estar de regresso...
De referir que desde o dia 1 (ontem nada acumulei) já acumulei *26,7mm*...o que sinceramente voltou a surpreender...
Esta madrugada mínima de *9,9ºC*...sigo actualmente com *13,8ºC* e *77%*...céu muito nublado mas para já mantém-se tudo seco...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Jan 2012 às 17:15)

Tarde enfastiante aqui, nem sol...nem chuva...mantêm-se as nuvens médias que não fazem perigar quem se esqueceu do guarda-chuva em casa...
Máxima de *14,3ºC*...
Sigo com *13,1ºC* e *77%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2012 às 21:57)

Boa noite

O céu foi lentamente perdendo a sua capa de nuvens, mas neste momento o céu volta a ficar encoberto.
O vento é fraco.
A precipitação final diária foi de aproximadamente 0,5 mm.
Esta madrugada ainda poderemos ter alguma precipitação fraca aqui no litoral norte, de acordo com os modelos meteorológicos. A ver vamos...depois teremos, em princípio, alguns dias secos com noites frias e dias amenos.

Dados atuais e resumo do dia:


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2012 às 00:56)

Extremos do dia 03.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10.2ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *12.5ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

--

Céu muito nublado e vento nulo.
*12.0ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (4 Jan 2012 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Manhã com algumas nuvens baixas, nada de mais, vento fraco e 8,3º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2012 às 10:38)

Bom dia

O céu permanece muito nublado e vento fraco.
Durante a madrugada caiu alguma chuva fraca\chuvisco mas ainda sem acumulação. Continua tudo molhado lá fora.
Uma nota para a *pressão atmosférica: 1039,0 hPa* - sinal de um anticiclone dos Açores muito forte. Com isto apenas restos de frente de depressões que andam muito a norte na Europa nos atingem...


Tmín: 6,8ºC (aprox. 08.05h)
Tatual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 95%
Ponto orvalho: 10,0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2012 às 13:54)

Boa tarde

A chuva fraca\chuvisco ainda fez a sua aparição antes das 12h mas neste momento apenas o céu encoberto se destaca.
O vento é calmo.
A pressão atmosférica já desceu para 1037,0 hPa, não sem antes atingir uns "redondos" 1040,0 hPa (*!*)


Tatual: 13,5ºC
Hr: 89%
Ponto orvalho: 12,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2012 às 14:35)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 10.2ºC (Ainda não tive uma mínima abaixo dos 10ºC este ano)

Céu nublado e vento fraco de OSO.
*14.9ºC* e *98%* HR.

Pressão Atmosférica Máxima: *1038 hPa*


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jan 2012 às 18:07)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia cinzento...ainda deu para chuviscar e pela Póvoa de Varzim ainda choveu qualquer coisa...mas muito pouco...
Mínima de *9,8ºC* e máxima de *15,6ºC*...Parece que estamos no início do Outono...
Começa a limpar a céu por agora, actuais *12,8ºC* e *89%* de humidade relativa...
Tal como o Aristocrata disse...pressão atmosférica atmosférica sempre acima dos 1030hPa...impensavel tanto tempo assim, para mais durante o Inverno...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2012 às 19:39)

Boa noite

Pois é MarioCabral, a pressão atmosférica elevada invalida qualquer depressão de se aproximar da península.
Depois de descer aos 1036 hPa, eis que sobe novamente para os atuais 1038 hPa. O nosso "Amigo" AA (Anticiclone dos Açores) estende a sua ação a norte da península. Assim apenas nos sobram "restos" das depressões que andam na zona da Islândia.

Hoje pela tarde ainda tivemos alguns chuviscos, mas mais do mesmo: céu encoberto e vento calmo.
Agora o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado mas o nevoeiro parece começar a formar-se em força.
Este é o inverno que temos...


Tmín: 6,8ºC
Tmáx: 14,0ºC
Tatual: 9,8ºC
Hr: 93%
Ponto orvalho: 9,0ºC


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2012 às 21:19)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, caiu alguma chuva fraca sem acumulação...

*Actual*

tempª 10.9 ºc ( mínima *7.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *13.8 ºc *)

Vento: NNW: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1037.5 hpa 

Humidade: 97 %

neblina bastante densa neste momento.


----------



## aikkoset (4 Jan 2012 às 23:11)

Boa noite
Sigo com 10.7ºc e nevoeiro; Tmin 7.6ºc Tmax 14.5ºc


----------



## Veterano (5 Jan 2012 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã com nuvens baixas, vento muito fraco e 12,4º.


----------



## Estação SP (5 Jan 2012 às 08:59)

*Auriol Weather Station*

Temperatura: 12,7ºC (minima de 10,0ºC)

Humidade: 75%

Vento: 10,1Km/h de N

Rajada: 18,0Km/h

Bom dia!


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jan 2012 às 16:51)

Bom tarde,

Dia bem diferente em relação a ontem...e será assim daqui para a frente...a noite foi de nevoeiro que ao longo da manhã se dissipou juntamente com as nuvens...como é compreensivel, tanta humidade no litora dá numa mínima de *11,1ºC*...
Lá fora ainda reina o sol, máxima de *14,5ºC*...sigo com *13,3ºC* e *79%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## aikkoset (5 Jan 2012 às 23:14)

Boa noite
Sigo com 7.1ºc e nevoeiro cerrado, Tmax. de hoje 14.9ºc Tmin. só mesmo ás 24.00h


----------



## aikkoset (6 Jan 2012 às 00:09)

Despeço-me hoje com 6.8ºc, continua o nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jan 2012 às 04:28)

Muito nevoeiro e fresco lá fora...sigo com 5,3°c e 90% de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2012 às 07:53)

Bons dias, 

Mínima de *3.6 ºc *

Neste momento nevoeiro cerrado.

*Actual*

tempª 4.8 ºc 

Vento nulo

Pressão: 1034.1 hpa

Humidade: 99%

Precipitação causada pelo nevoeiro : *0.3 mm*


----------



## Veterano (6 Jan 2012 às 08:30)

Bom dia. O nevoeiro intenso que se faz sentir começa a dar sinais de levantar. Muita humidade, claro, para 6,3º.


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jan 2012 às 14:57)

Boa tarde,

Noite muito húmida, nevoeiro bastante intenso que começou a dissipar-se durante a manhã...agora quase totalmente limpo, apenas vestígios dele que dão a sensação de fumo...Mínima de *4,5ºC*...
Sigo com *13,8ºC* e *75%* de humidade relativa....


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jan 2012 às 16:23)

A máxima já não deve ultrapassar os *14,2ºC*...
Algumas estações amadoras parecem-me com máximas algo exageradas, algumas quase nos 20ºC...certamente fruto da ausência de uma RS...
A mínima não deverá descer tanto como ontem, pelo menos a previsão é essa...


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jan 2012 às 18:25)

Sigo com* 11,9ºC* e *84%* de humidade relativa, céu limpo e nada de nevoeiro...


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2012 às 22:03)

MarioCabral disse:


> ...Algumas estações amadoras parecem-me com máximas algo exageradas, algumas quase nos 20ºC...certamente fruto da ausência de uma RS...



Boa noite
A minha estação deu-me uma *temperatura máxima de 18,6ºC*.
Tenho um RS caseiro, com 10 pratos de melanina brancos, pintados com várias camadas de tinta branca em cima (depois de lixados...) e espaçados cerca de 1 cm entre cada um deles. A 1,5 metros de altura do solo ajardinado e afastado de paredes ou fontes de calor. Hoje o vento foi fraco, talvez por isso a máxima possa ter estado ligeiramente inflacionada.
Não disponho de momento de ventilação no RS - na primavera deverei ter um novo RS com ventilação forçada (a energia solar).

Hoje estive junto ao mar e por lá (zona de Matosinhos) notava-se algum vento de norte que começou pelas 13h - o que explica as máximas mais baixas no litoral.
De resto o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado ou limpo, com alguma neblina e alguma nebulosidade alta, condição que se mantêm neste momento.

Dados atuais e resumo de hoje:


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2012 às 01:30)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> A minha estação deu-me uma *temperatura máxima de 18,6ºC*.
> Tenho um RS caseiro, com 10 pratos de melanina brancos, pintados com várias camadas de tinta branca em cima (depois de lixados...) e espaçados cerca de 1 cm entre cada um deles. A 1,5 metros de altura do solo ajardinado e afastado de paredes ou fontes de calor. Hoje o vento foi fraco, talvez por isso a máxima possa ter estado ligeiramente inflacionada.
> Não disponho de momento de ventilação no RS - na primavera deverei ter um novo RS com ventilação forçada (a energia solar).
> ...



Nao me estava a referir à tua estação, mas sim a algumas aqui nas proximidades que rondaram os 20°c...sei que tens a tua bem abrigada...
Sigo com 10,3°c e 80% de humidade relativa...ja andou bem mais baixa a temperatura...esta noite será bem mais amena...


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2012 às 07:56)

MarioCabral disse:


> Nao me estava a referir à tua estação, mas sim a algumas aqui nas proximidades que rondaram os 20°c...sei que tens a tua bem abrigada...



Bom dia
Mesmo assim acredito que talvez cerca de 1º de inflacionamento tenha tido. 18,6ºC é uma temperatura considerável para esta altura do ano, início de mês...
Olhando também para os valores oficiais das estações mais perto, Luzim-Penafiel e Braga (distância aproximada do mar) é possível verificar que uma ventilação do RS seria o melhor e poderia dar-me dados mais fidedignos.

-------------

Por agora tenho céu limpo e vento fraco.
Vestígios de geada no solo.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2012 às 13:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia
> Mesmo assim acredito que talvez cerca de 1º de inflacionamento tenha tido. 18,6ºC é uma temperatura considerável para esta altura do ano, início de mês...
> Olhando também para os valores oficiais das estações mais perto, Luzim-Penafiel e Braga (distância aproximada do mar) é possível verificar que uma ventilação do RS seria o melhor e poderia dar-me dados mais fidedignos.



Se tivesses a estação um pouco mais protegida vira a norte talvez a máxima não fosse influenciada, mas a tua solução é ainda melhor...
Como se previa para já a mínima foi logo após a meia-noite, mas deverá ainda ser batida até às 24h suspeito eu...Para já nos *9,1ºC*...
Sigo com *15,1ºC* e *60%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2012 às 14:25)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 10.9ºC

Ventania durante a noite toda que se intensificou durante a manhã. Rajada máxima: 42.7 km/h.

Céu limpo e *16.0ºC* e *50%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (7 Jan 2012 às 15:52)

Boa tarde. Magnífica tarde de sol de Inverno, com vento fraco e uns amenos 17,3º.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2012 às 17:16)

A máxima ficou abaixo do previsto pelo IM ontem, hoje de manhã mudaram a previsão para ficarem bem na foto...
*Máxima de 15,8ºC*...


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2012 às 22:09)

Boa Noite! 

Tarde muito agradável com máxima de 16.2ºC

Por agora, céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.
*13.2ºC* e *55%*


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2012 às 23:35)

Boa noite

Foi um dia luminoso, bem agradável pela tarde
A temperatura máxima de hoje foi mais baixa - o vento não deixou subir mais do que os 15,7ºC.
Agora pela noite o frio regressou e o vento é mais fraco.

Dados de hoje e resumo:






Bom fim de semana


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2012 às 00:39)

Extremos do dia 07.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *16.2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10.9ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13.3ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *75%*

--

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE/E.
*12.5ºC* e *53%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2012 às 14:05)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 11.0ºC
Mais uma noite ventosa, mas desta vez a rajada máxima não foi além dos 32.0 km/h.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SE.
*16.5ºC* e *34%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jan 2012 às 15:00)

Boa tarde,

Mais um noite em que a mínima não desceu muito, embora se senti desagradável lá fora...mínima de *8,9ºC*...
Hoje temos mais um dia de céu limpo...a temperatura ainda continua a subir...sigo com *16,0ºC* e *55%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Estação SP (8 Jan 2012 às 15:32)

*Auriol Weather Station*

Tempearatura: 15,4ºC

Humidade: 65%

Vento: 2,9Km/h de NW

Rajada: 5,8Km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jan 2012 às 19:30)

A noite hoje vai ser mais fresca, sigo com *10,3ºC* e *65%* de humidade relativa...máxima chegou aos *16,2ºC*...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jan 2012 às 20:24)

Até às 24h será batida a mínima...actuais 9,4°c e 69% de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jan 2012 às 21:22)

Já batida a mínima diária...para já nos *8,5°c*...mas vai descer bem ainda...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2012 às 21:26)

Boa noite

Hoje o dia foi primaveril, agradável, muito agradável!
A madrugada e agora a noite são típicamente outonais
Muitos espirros deverão haver a esta hora - não faltava gente a apanhar sol de manhã e de tarde - mas o pior é a diferença de temperaturas...os resfriados são certos para muitos "Tugas".
O vento foi companheiro inseparável; sempre fraco mas constante.


Tatual: *3,1ºC*
Taparente: 0,5ºC
Wind Chill: 1,9ºC
Hr: 80%
Ponto orvalho: 0,0ºC
Vento médio: 4,3 km\h
Rajada: 6,8 km\h de ONO
Pressão: 1028 hPa


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2012 às 22:24)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu limpo,temperatura agradável durante a tarde.

*actual*

tempª: *6.7 ºc* ( mínima até ao momento ) ( máxima *14.8 ºc* )

Vento: ESE: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1028.8 hpa

Humidade: 76 %


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2012 às 00:00)

Tal como era previsto a mínima é atingida a esta hora...7,2°c e 72% de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2012 às 00:53)

Extremos do dia 08.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *16.7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *12.5ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *48%*

---

Céu limpo e vento moderado de E.
*8.7ºC* e *48%* HR.
Wind Chill a rondar os 5ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2012 às 02:03)

Vento moderado de este que mantem a temperatura a rondar os 7°c, por agora con 7,2°c e 63% de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2012 às 09:55)

Bom dia Portugal!

Brrrrr, que fresquinho hoje...
O céu mantêm-se limpo e o vento é fraco de NNO, por vezes de NE.
A geada vai-se mantendo nos locais sombrios.

*
Tmín: 0,5ºC (06.42h)
Tatual: 5,8ºC
Hr: 64%
Pressão: 1029 hPa
*


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2012 às 14:21)

Boa tarde,

O vento manteve-se quase durante toda a noite, logo a mínima não "conseguiu" baixar mais que os *5,7ºC*...
Céu limpo lá fora com *14,2ºC*, *50%* de humidade relativa e vento de fraco do quadrante este...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2012 às 15:09)

O IM voltou a prever em alta as máximas a meu ver, 17ºC para o Porto...duvido que alguém lá chegue...aqui dificilmente chegarei aos 15ºC...
Sigo com *14,5ºC* e *48%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2012 às 15:26)

MarioCabral disse:


> O IM voltou a prever em alta as máximas a meu ver, 17ºC para o Porto...duvido que alguém lá chegue...aqui dificilmente chegarei aos 15ºC...
> Sigo com *14,5ºC* e *48%* de humidade relativa...



Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 7.4ºC [Wind Chill mínimo: 3.9ºC]
Vento moderado até às 5h, com rajada máxima de 36.6 km/h.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*15.2ºC* e *32%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2012 às 16:54)

Nem aos 15ºC chegámos, máxima de *14,8ºC* numa tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco de este...
Actuais *13,7ºC* e *54%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2012 às 17:47)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Máxima: 15.5ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de E.
*12.6ºC* e *39%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2012 às 17:51)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 15.5ºC
> 
> ...



Aqui mais fresco já...vai descer mais hoje...actuais *11,8ºC* e *58%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2012 às 23:01)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de céu limpo.

*actual*

tempª 6.7 ºc ( mínima *4.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *13.3 ºc* )

Vento E : 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1028.6 hpa

Humidade: 73 %


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2012 às 00:40)

Extremos do dia 09.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *15.5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7.4ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *10.6ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *44%*

--

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
*8.3ºC* e *55%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Jan 2012 às 01:09)

Animem-se companheiros do litoral, parece que a animação estará a caminho...virá liquida ou sólida?essa é a grande dúvida...
Claro que aqui encostado ao mar não penso em caridade por parte de ninguém, mas se for preciso dar um pulo até Guimarães ou nem tanto...era bom ver a neve por estas bandas...
Agora sem devaneio...segue uma noite fresca, actuais *6,9ºC* e *69%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2012 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Alguma geada aqui por Rio Tinto, com 2,7º, céu limpo e vento fraco de leste.

  Mais um belo dia de sol invernal...


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2012 às 17:23)

Boa Tarde! 

Depois de uma mínima de 7.0ºC e de uma máxima de 14.6ºC. Eis que a temperatura vai descendo devagarinho.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de E.
*12.9ºC* e *45%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2012 às 21:30)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de céu geralmente limpo.

Mínima:* 3.2 ºc* 

Máxima: *12.8 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª: 5.4 ºc 

Vento: ESE 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1029.7 hpa

Humidade: 82 %

Está frio lá fora...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2012 às 21:48)

Boa noite

Mais um dia muito luminoso.
A temperatura começa lentamente a descer. O vento fraco mas constante não permite que a temperatura máxima suba tanto como até aqui, e o WindChill faz-se notar...
A temperatura mínima foi hoje negativa, com uma geada moderada a marcar a madrugada e a manhã.



Tmín: *-0,7ºC*
Tmáx: *13,8ºC*
.
Tatual: *1,8ºC*
Hr: 81%
Ponto orvalho: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1029,0 hPa
Vento médio: 4,7 km\h
Rajada atual: 6,4 km\h de NO


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2012 às 22:10)

Continua a descer bem, sigo com *4.8 ºc* actuais..


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2012 às 23:23)

Boa noite

Por aqui vai lentamente descendo a temperatura.
Agora *1,1ºC*, com Hr de 85% e temperatura aparente de -1,5ºC (segundo o "Cumulus").

Também para referir que a *temperatura mínima* efetiva foi de *-0,8ºC* (07.28h)


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2012 às 23:31)

*4.1 ºc* actuais .

Vento ESE: 3 Km/h

Humidade: 85 %


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Jan 2012 às 23:54)

Minima durante a madrugada de 5,3°c...agora também vai refrescando...mas ainda nos 6,6°c e 74% de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2012 às 00:08)

Extremos do dia 10.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7.0ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *9.8ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *56%*

---

Céu limpo e vento moderado de SE.
*7.4ºC* e *90%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (11 Jan 2012 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Geada moderada por Rio Tinto, com 2,3º, céu quase limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jan 2012 às 09:58)

agora já nem as estações da S.Pilar e de Massarelos aparecem no mapa do IM


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2012 às 14:08)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 5.5ºC [Wind Chill mínimo: 1.0ºC]

Céu com alguns cirrus e vento fraco de NE.
*13.2ºC* e *45%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jan 2012 às 16:25)

Boa tarde, 

Inicio de dia bem fresco, para já o mais fresco desde que 2012 começou...mínima de *3,8ºC*...
Ao inicio da tarde apareceram algumas nuvens, mas agora voltou a limpar o céu...sigo com *12,4ºC* e *59%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jan 2012 às 17:16)

Fica aqui uma foto que espelha os finais de tarde por estas bandas...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2012 às 18:09)

MarioCabral disse:


> Fica aqui uma foto que espelha os finais de tarde por estas bandas...



 Muito bonita!

__________

Por aqui o dia foi frio, com a madrugada e manhã bastante frias.
O vento fraco constante arrefeceu o ambiente, ainda que a máxima chegasse aos 13,0ºC - mas foi apenas por menos de 3 horas que a temperatura subiu dos 10ºC. A prova é que a temperatura média anda nos 4,3ºC...
O céu apresentou períodos de alguma nebulosidade alta.

*Dados atuais* e resumo do dia até ao momento:


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2012 às 21:23)

Boa noite

O arrefecimento continua.
Agora as condições já estão dentro do que é habitual esperar do inverno, com céu limpo ou pouco nublado - as noites são frias e os dias são frescos mas agradáveis se ao sol.


Tatual: *1,7ºC *
(temp. aparente: -0,3ºC)
Hr: 82%
Ponto orvalho: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1029,0 hPa

Há bocado observei um bonito luar na altura em que a lua nasceu:


----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2012 às 22:14)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje:*

Tempª mínima: *2.1 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *11.5ºc *

Neste momento já arrefece bastante,está mais frio que ontem...

*Actual*

tempª 3.9 ºc 

Vento: ESE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1029.8 hpa

Humidade: 85%

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, contudo apareceu alguma nebulosidade alta em especial ao fim da tarde..

A noite segue bem fria, céu limpo...


----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2012 às 23:49)

Boas, 

sigo com *3.4 ºc* .


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2012 às 00:18)

Extremos do dia 11.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *13.3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5.5ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *8.6ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *78%*

--

Céu limpo e vento moderado (com rajadas próximas dos 30km/h) de NE.
*7.2ºC* e *70%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2012 às 07:56)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *1.7 ºc* 

*Actual*:

tempª 1.8ºc 

Vento ENE: 10Km/h

Pressão: 1030.4 hpa

Humidade: 89 %

Está bem fresquinho..

Alguma geada leve junto à relva..


----------



## Veterano (12 Jan 2012 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto registo 2,2º, alguma geada e nuvens altas, vento fraco de leste.


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2012 às 12:54)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 5.6ºC [Wind Chill Mínimo: 1.0ºC]

Alguma neblina paira no ar e o vento sopra fraco de NE.
*11.1ºC* e *48%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jan 2012 às 15:32)

Boa tarde,

Noite fresca, idêntica à anterior...por aqui a mínima foi exactamente igual com *3,8ºC*...
Mais um dia agradável de sol, máximas mais baixas...para já sigo com *12,4ºC* (a máxima até ao momento) e *57%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jan 2012 às 17:53)

A máxima foram mesmo os *12,4ºC*....
Agora que o sol quase se pôs, a temperatura desce a pique, nada de vento por enquanto...*9,5ºC* e *73%*...


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2012 às 18:58)

Boa Tarde! 

Durante a tarde, o vento rodou para SE e a temperatura disparou por breves momentos, até aos 14.2ºC.

Sigo com *9.3ºC* e *63%* HR.
O vento está fraco de NE.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2012 às 20:06)

Boa noite

Hoje o dia foi de sol, mas um bocado mais pálido do que tem sido habitual.
O vento foi fraco, predominando de NO.
Agora o frio faz-se sentir...


Tatual: *2,2ºC*
Hr: 78%
Ponto orvalho: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1028 hPa


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jan 2012 às 20:30)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Hoje o dia foi de sol, mas um bocado mais pálido do que tem sido habitual.
> O vento foi fraco, predominando de NO.
> ...



Prevejo um fim de semana animado cá no fórum...sempre que se prevê alguma coisa isto anima...
Por aqui também já algum frio, claro que o oceano não permite grandes milagres, mas nos *6,8ºC* e *65%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Paula (12 Jan 2012 às 21:58)

Boa noite a todos! 
Muito frio por estas bandas, e muita geada pela manhã! Belas fotos poderia ter tirado no campus da universidade, não chegasse eu atrasada 

Por agora 4.6ºC  e 69% de HR.

Parece que o interior vai ser contemplado com o elemento branco este fim-de-semana  os sortudos do costume


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2012 às 22:07)

Boas noites, 

a mínima ainda desceu aos *1.6 ºc* ( às 08:02 h ) ( máxima *11.2 ºc* )

Neste momento já se faz sentir bem o arrefecimento.

*actual*

temp: 3.9 ºc 

Vento: E : 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1029.6 hpa

Humidade: 86 %

Está muito frio na rua, até  "corta ".


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jan 2012 às 22:52)

Mantém-se nos *6,1ºC* e *75%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2012 às 23:34)

Boa noite

Agora a temperatura vai descendo lentamente...mas o frio nota-se bem.
Algum nevoeiro fraco\neblina densa

Dados atuais e resumo de hoje:







Esperemos então pela animação que tem faltado aqui neste nosso litoral.
*Venha a chuva, venha o vento, venha, quem sabe, a neve...Venha então o general INVERNO!*


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2012 às 01:18)

Extremos do dia 12.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5.6ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *8.5ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *69%*

--

Alguma neblina paira no ar e o vento sopra moderado de NE.
*6.7ºC* e *93%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (13 Jan 2012 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto registo 2,2º, céu meio encoberto por nuvens baixas, vento fraco de leste. Menos geada do que ontem.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2012 às 11:31)

Bom dia

Por Paços de Ferreira uma manhã fria mas não tanto como dias anteriores.
O céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.


Tmín: *-0,3ºC*
Tatual: 9,2ºC
Hr: 51%
Pressão: 1028 hPa
Ponto orvalho: 0,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2012 às 13:02)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 5.7ºC

Alguma nebulosidade média pouco densa e o vento sopra fraco de S.
*13.7ºC* e *74%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jan 2012 às 13:51)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui também não desceu tanto a mínima, mas aproximou-se mesmo assim...ficou-se pelos *4,0ºC*...
Céu nublado, para já nuvens altas que vão ofuscando o sol...*11,8ºC* e *63%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2012 às 22:44)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje*

Tempª mínima: *1.7 ºc* 

Tempª máxima: *12.3 ºc* 

*Actual*

temp: 5.3 ºc 

Vento ESE: 7 Km/h

Humidade: 88 %

Pressão: 1025.4 hpa

O dia foi de céu por vezes com nuvens médias/altas, alguma geada fraca de manhã cedo..

A noite segue fria com acentuado arrefecimento, céu limpo.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2012 às 00:57)

Extremos do dia 13.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *8.7ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *90%*

--

Céu pouco nublado por alguns cirrus. O vento sopra fraco de NE.
*7.8ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2012 às 10:38)

Bons dias 

Mínima de *2.1 ºc* 

Neste momento céu encoberto  e apenas 3.3 ºc 

Vento: ESE: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1024.6 hpa

Humidade: 92%


Como dizem os mais velhos " isto está mesmo com ar de neve "

Certamente a neve não será para aqui mais junto ao litoral...mas mais no interior, com a diminuição prevista  da temperatura aos 850 hpa para valores de 0 graus ou negativos , e começando a precipitação pode haver um bom nevão... 

Os avisos do IM já mostram isso mesmo...


----------



## vinc7e (14 Jan 2012 às 11:38)

Bom dia,
manha gélida por aqui. Mínima de 0.8, neste momento sigo
com apenas 4.4ºC e alguns pingos de chuva muito fraca.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2012 às 11:49)

Já próximo do meio dia e começam a cair os primeiros pingos.

temperatura actual de apenas *4.5 ºc*


----------



## Johnny (14 Jan 2012 às 12:22)

Em Braga tb vão caindo uns pingos tímidos... mas já está tudo molhado e com mt humidade no ar... e um frio considerável...

Hj à tarde vou até à Serra da Cabreira... pode ser que...


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2012 às 13:29)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 5.8ºC

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
*9.6ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jan 2012 às 16:12)

Já chove embora que timidamente...actuais *10,5ºC* e *80%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Jan 2012 às 17:24)

Boa Tarde

Os pingos grossos começaram á 25 minutos, o solo já apresenta molhado e ja se avistam os primeiros chapéus de chuva abertos.
O Céu apresenta-se muito nublado e com nuvens muitos escuras á qual neste momento observo uma funnel cloud espectacular a este, o céu apresenta-se muito escuro , eu até considerava um tornado mas como o vento está fraco a moderado é uma funnel cloud é óbvio.

Sigo com *11,7ºC* e *1019.5 hPa*.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2012 às 20:06)

Boa Noite! 

Por agora não chove. O vento está moderado (20 kmh) de S.
*12.7ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Paula (14 Jan 2012 às 20:06)

Boa noite!
Por Braga, hoje, a temperatura não andou além dos 11ºC. Dia de céu muito nublado e chuva fraca. 
Esteve, também, uma manhã gelada 

Atual: 9.6ºC
HR: 74%


----------



## ruimartins (14 Jan 2012 às 20:16)

Por Braga, ouve-se trovoada ao largo...


----------



## Paula (14 Jan 2012 às 20:21)

ruimartins disse:


> Por Braga, ouve-se trovoada ao largo...




Confirmo! Deu-me a sensação de ouvir também..


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2012 às 21:52)

Boa Noite! 

Chove moderado e o vento sopra moderado também.
*11.0ºC* e *98%* HR.

Acumulado: *2.1 mm*


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2012 às 22:41)

Boas noites, 

já chove por aqui, por vezes com alguma intensidade, sigo com *7.6 mm *acumulados.

A máxima foi de *10.0 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 9.0 ºc 

Vento WSW: 18 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.8 hpa

Humidade: 96 %


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2012 às 23:43)

Começa a chover com alguma intensidade, *8.4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2012 às 00:23)

Boa noite

A chuva apareceu no início da tarde fraca, só sendo moderada pela noite.
O tempo permanece fresco mas não muito.
Neste momento a chuva é fraca.

Dados atuais e extremos de sábado, 14:


----------



## João Soares (15 Jan 2012 às 01:26)

Extremos do dia 14.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *12.8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5.8ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *9.1ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *5.3 mm*

--

Céu nublado e vento nulo.
A temperatura desce lentamente (-0.9ºC/h). Sigo com *10.1ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## aikkoset (15 Jan 2012 às 07:51)

Bom dia!
Sigo com 6.2ºC vento fraco de NW e chuva fraca


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2012 às 10:06)

Bons dias, 

Tempo fresco, céu muito nublado e chuva, acumulados até ao momento *6.1 mm*.

*Actual*

temp: 7.3 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *6.6 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.5 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Neste momento já algumas abertas a Oeste, mais logo deverá começar o regime de aguaceiros, acompanhados de uma descida de temperatura..


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 10:21)

Às 9h, Lamas de Mouro (880m) estava com 1,2ºC e 2,6mm acumulados.

Se ainda não nevar àquela altitude, pouco deve faltar.


----------



## The_simpson (15 Jan 2012 às 11:45)

vejo neve acumulada numa zona do Gerês que passa dos 1000m


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2012 às 11:58)

The_simpson disse:


> vejo neve acumulada numa zona do Gerês que passa dos 1000m



Foto ? Consegues ?


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2012 às 12:04)

The_simpson disse:


> vejo neve acumulada numa zona do Gerês que passa dos 1000m




Confirmo, fui ao terraço e olhando para NNE  vê-se perfeitamente neve nas zonas altas do Gerês...

Mais logo com a chegada do pós frontal e mais frio pode ser que a cota baixe mais um pouco...

às tantas ainda dou lá um saltinho esta tarde...

Por aqui apenas *7.9 ºc* a esta hora.


----------



## tucamaia (15 Jan 2012 às 12:08)

Snifa disse:


> Confirmo, fui ao terraço e olhando para NNE  vê-se perfeitamente neve nas zonas altas do Gerês...
> 
> Mais logo com a chegada do pós frontal e mais frio pode ser que a cota baixe mais um pouco...
> 
> ...





viva amigo, do marquês consegues ver???


ou nao estas cá??


cumprimentos


----------



## The_simpson (15 Jan 2012 às 12:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Foto ? Consegues ?



as nuvens entretanto envolveram a montanha... vou estar atento! Logo que consiga tiro!
de qualquer forma vai ser qualquer coisa parecida com isto:





Foto tirada em Novembro de 2009


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2012 às 12:23)

tucamaia disse:


> viva amigo, do marquês consegues ver???
> 
> 
> ou nao estas cá??
> ...



Sim consigo, em 2010 até coloquei uma foto tirada de minha casa para o Gerês, em que se via bem a neve:





hoje  tem muito menos, e só mesmo nos picos..agora até nem se vê muito pois as nuvens não deixam...e deixou de dar sol naquela zona...


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 12:26)

lol fotos de eventos passados não conta


----------



## tucamaia (15 Jan 2012 às 12:37)

Snifa disse:


> Sim consigo, em 2010 até coloquei uma foto tirada de minha casa para o Gerês, em que se via bem a neve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hei la, eu sabia que o marquês era a zona mais alta do porto, mas dai a conseguir-se ver para o geres nunca imaginei.


abraços


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2012 às 12:37)

Bom dia 
Isto está animado hoje! 


Por Braga, registo agora céu muito nublado (está mesmo prestes a ). Isto, depois de o Sol dar um pouco o ar da sua graça ao meio da manhã.

Temp atual: 11.5ºC e HR 59%.
Vou tentar ir até a um local, não muito longe de minha casa, onde se tem vista (não das melhores) para o Gerês. A ver se consigo alguma coisa


----------



## belem (15 Jan 2012 às 12:52)

tucamaia disse:


> hei la, eu sabia que o marquês era a zona mais alta do porto, mas dai a conseguir-se ver para o geres nunca imaginei.
> 
> 
> abraços




Realmente não dá muito para perceber.
Será que  estão a ver outras Serras, que ficam antes do Gerês?

Dúvidas à parte, que fotos maravilhosas ( mesmo que sejam de eventos passados).


----------



## João Soares (15 Jan 2012 às 13:34)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 9.1ºC [espero que seja batida antes das 00h].

Céu nubladoe  vento fraco de N.
*12.2ºC* e *97%* HR.

Durante a noite, acumulei *3.4 mm*


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2012 às 13:35)

belem disse:


> Realmente não dá muito para perceber.
> Será que  estão a ver outras Serras, que ficam antes do Gerês?
> 
> Dúvidas à parte, que fotos maravilhosas ( mesmo que sejam de eventos passados).




Não, é mesmo o Gerês, sem dúvida nenhuma,


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2012 às 13:47)

Snifa disse:


> Não, é mesmo o Gerês, sem dúvida nenhuma,



Sempre que me desloco lá ao Gerês , as mesmas montanhas que vejo ao longe de minha casa vão-se aproximando, e teem sempre as mesmas formas que teem quando vistas de minha casa, quando chego a Braga já as vejo bem mais perto, e com as mesmas formas..no princípio também duvidei se seria o Gerês, mas depois tive a confirmação. 

Ali na zona de Damião de Gois num 13º andar vê-se bem a Serra de Montemuro por exemplo.

Áqui no Norte é tudo bem montanhoso... as montanhas vê-se bem numa extensão de dezenas de quilómetros em linha recta..

A zona que avisto de minha casa será aquela zona da Cabreira, Amarela , Gerês:


----------



## Francisco_s (15 Jan 2012 às 13:51)

Snifa disse:


> Sempre que me desloco lá ao Gerês , as mesmas montanhas que vejo ao longe de minha casa vão-se aproximando, e teem sempre as mesmas formas que teem quando vistas de minha casa, quando chego a Braga já as vejo bem mais perto, e com as mesmas formas..no princípio também duvidei se seria o Gerês, mas depois tive a confirmação.
> 
> Áqui no Norte é tudo bem montanhoso... as montanhas vê-se bem numa extensão de dezenas de quilómetros em linha recta..



Boa tarde,

Já agora, qual é a serra que se vê bem ao fundo por detrás da estação de Campanhã? Lembro-me que em Novembro de 2010 esteve coberta de neve...


----------



## tozequio (15 Jan 2012 às 13:56)

Francisco_s disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Já agora, qual é a serra que se vê bem ao fundo por detrás da estação de Campanhã? Lembro-me que em Novembro de 2010 esteve coberta de neve...



Com quase toda a certeza Montemuro. É muito bem visível da zona onde resido.


----------



## boneli (15 Jan 2012 às 14:02)

Forte aguaceiro de granizo aqui em Braga.
Não sei a temperatura.


----------



## Francisco_s (15 Jan 2012 às 14:03)

tozequio disse:


> Com quase toda a certeza Montemuro. É muito bem visível da zona onde resido.



Obrigado. É bem provável que seja essa, sim!


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2012 às 14:04)

Começou a festa 

Granizo e trovoada


----------



## Nunotex (15 Jan 2012 às 14:06)

Paula disse:


> Começou a festa
> 
> Granizo e trovoada



E que susto eu apanhei... não estava a contar com trovoada... Caiu mesmo aqui perto...


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2012 às 14:07)

Nunotex disse:


> E que susto eu apanhei... não estava a contar com trovoada... Caiu mesmo aqui perto...



O meu detector de trovoadas está a apitar bastante... 

Vamos ver como chega cá o pós frontal.

Para já algumas células bem desenvolvidas visíveis a Oeste e Noroeste, e de facto está muito escuro aí para Braga..


----------



## Nunotex (15 Jan 2012 às 14:08)

Mais um... este caiu perto da zona do tribunal...

Tudo a ficar branco aqui!!! do granizo!

Já parou....


----------



## ruimartins (15 Jan 2012 às 14:19)

Paula disse:


> Começou a festa
> 
> Granizo e trovoada



Hoje sou eu a confirmar...  granizo forte mas passageiro, trovoada violenta e próxima.

E as gaivotas fugiram da costa para Braga....    Andam por cá algumas.


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2012 às 14:21)

Nunotex disse:


> E que susto eu apanhei... não estava a contar com trovoada... Caiu mesmo aqui perto...



Isto realmente foi uma sorte. Não contava 
Bem dizia a minha mãe que a tarde estaria bem pior, estava realmente a ficar negro o céu


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2012 às 14:22)

ruimartins disse:


> Hoje sou eu a confirmar...  granizo forte mas passageiro, trovoada violenta e próxima.
> 
> E as gaivotas fugiram da costa para Braga....    Andam por cá algumas.



Ultimamente tem acontecido muito isso. Lá para os lados da Apulia, Esposende e etc deve estar bonito de se ver


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 14:26)

Lamas de Mouro (880m), às 13h com apenas *0,5ºC*.


----------



## The_simpson (15 Jan 2012 às 14:29)

AnDré disse:


> Lamas de Mouro (880m), às 13h com apenas *0,5ºC*.



e as 12:00 estava com 4,1ºC... descida notável!


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2012 às 14:34)

O freemeteo dá a indicação que está a cair saraiva em Lamas de Mouro.
Mas já todos sabemos como são as previsões do freemeteo


----------



## irpsit (15 Jan 2012 às 15:21)

Podes colocar uma foto tirada com menos ampliação para ver melhor?

Fiquei espantado em dizeres que vês o Gerês do Porto mas realmente confirmei essa possibilidade com o Google Earth! Eu já tinha visto o Gerês a caminho de Braga mas nunca do Porto, mas realmente é possível.

Acho que tal acontece por estarmos sempre rodeados de prédios.

Segundo o Google Earth, também é possível ver a serra de Agra e Peneda no horizonte a norte, pelo menos se estiveres a uma altitude de 250 metros.

E pelos vistos também é possível ver o Marão do Porto, por detrás das serras de Valongo, mas não parece tão fácil. Creio que de Valongo e Gondomar poderá ser mais fácil.

Já o Montemuro é facilmente visível especialmente da zona de Campanhã.



Em Portugal a maior distância em linha recta que vi, foi uma vez ver a Serra da Estrela de Castelo de Vide.



Snifa disse:


> Sim consigo, em 2010 até coloquei uma foto tirada de minha casa para o Gerês, em que se via bem a neve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jan 2012 às 15:38)

O tempo tem melhorado bastante apos uns aguaceiros fracos de manha, ceu muito nublado em espinho, para os lados VNGaia, Porto ja se ve o céu quase limpo e um dia de sol muito bom, duvido que neve para esses lados, mas tudo é possivel.


----------



## Mikovski (15 Jan 2012 às 16:13)

Snifa disse:


> Sempre que me desloco lá ao Gerês , as mesmas montanhas que vejo ao longe de minha casa vão-se aproximando, e teem sempre as mesmas formas que teem quando vistas de minha casa, quando chego a Braga já as vejo bem mais perto, e com as mesmas formas..no princípio também duvidei se seria o Gerês, mas depois tive a confirmação.
> 
> Ali na zona de Damião de Gois num 13º andar vê-se bem a Serra de Montemuro por exemplo.



Eu moro num 13º andar no Porto, ve-se bem Montemuro. O ve-se Marão mas é preciso que a visibilidade seja boa.Tenho algumas fotos do marão com neve tiradas da minha janela.
Para ver o Marão bastam ir á Serra de Santa Justa em Valongo.

O geres nem num dia limpissímo, com sorte consegues ver a Penha ou o Sameiro mas tenho muitas duvidas que consigas identificar, porque ha muitos montes.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Jan 2012 às 16:27)

Como sempre estes eventos de neve sempre bem animados mesmo por aqui...a precipitação para já foi fraca...mas espero que o melhor esteja para vir...desde ontem acumulados *11,4mm*...
Sigo com *10,6ºC* e *65%* de humidade relativa...ar de neve...


----------



## The_simpson (15 Jan 2012 às 16:33)

por aqui 7,6ºC e continua a descer...
0,4ºC em Lamas de Mouro às 15h
já tenho fotos do gerês com neve mas a altitude deve estar acima dos 1200/1300m.
logo ponho aqui


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 16:36)

Se conseguirem ver.... Castro Laboreiro, hoje de manhã!!!

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...27512666174.114961.94319351174&type=1&theater


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2012 às 16:49)

Boas. Chove agora por Guimarães.
Temperatura atual: *9.6º*

EDIT: Continua a chover, a temperatura baixa muito rápidamente.
 Neste momento: *8.6º*


----------



## PauloSR (15 Jan 2012 às 18:15)

Boas!

Esta tarde, em mais uma incursão ao Gerês, caíram alguns flocos na zona da Pedra Bela (que se situa a sensivelmente 829 metros de altitude) mas o forte foi _sleet_, tal como na Portela de Leonte, aqui já com chuva à mistura. Já na zona de Portela do Homem apenas chovia. 

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, de momento céu povoado por bastantes nuvens, ar gélido que provoca uma sensação desconfortável, e a temperatura ronda os 8ºC.

Cumprimentos


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Jan 2012 às 18:23)

Por cá a descer bem -2,2ºC/h


----------



## PAIM2010 (15 Jan 2012 às 18:46)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Por aqui 6.7 e aguaceiros , a sensaçao é de muito frioo


----------



## camrov8 (15 Jan 2012 às 18:57)

a foto ta porreira, mas é deste domingo,


----------



## The_simpson (15 Jan 2012 às 19:16)

5,4ºC por aqui
-0,2ºC em Lamas de Mouro às 18h
fazia falta precipitação era agora...


----------



## irpsit (15 Jan 2012 às 19:39)

Mikovski, tal como tu e como o Snifa sou do Porto (embora não viva agora aí).

Nunca imaginei que pudesse ser possivel ver o Geres do Porto, e pensei que o Snifa tivesse visto outra serra qualquer, mas realmente no Google Earth dá para ver que é possivel ver a serra da Peneda-Geres do Porto.

Sim será preciso ar bastante límpido, e eu que vivo na Islândia (terra de ar incrivelmente limpído) tenho dificuldade em aceitar que será possivel ver o Geres do Porto, uma zona com poluição. Aqui na Islandia é fácil ver até 80km num dia limpo, ao nível do mar, e por vezes vê-se até 120km. Nas montanhas pode ver-se 170km em distancia recta num dia limpo, e há relatos de se ver até 300km, devido a distorções loucas que só ocorrem mesmo no Árctico (o limite normal costuma ser 80-100km num sítio plano) - e a propósito já vi mesmo fantásticas miragens aqui no verão.

Num dia limpo de inverno, e estando o Geres a cerca de 80km do Porto, creio que deve estar mesmo no limite da visibilidade, prov a neve de inverno reflectindo a luz solar deve facilitar a visão desde o Porto. Aposto que entre o meio dia e o final da tarde, deve ser a melhor altura para ver.

O Snifa tem fotos. Snifa, se calhar além da que postaste, poderias colocar uma com menos ampliação.

Inicialmente nao acreditei no relato do Snifa, mas agora depois de ter visto no Google Earth já acredito. 

PS: os binóculos são uma excelente ajuda para identificar montanhas ao longe.



Mikovski disse:


> Eu moro num 13º andar no Porto, ve-se bem Montemuro. O ve-se Marão mas é preciso que a visibilidade seja boa.Tenho algumas fotos do marão com neve tiradas da minha janela.
> Para ver o Marão bastam ir á Serra de Santa Justa em Valongo.
> 
> O geres nem num dia limpissímo, com sorte consegues ver a Penha ou o Sameiro mas tenho muitas duvidas que consigas identificar, porque ha muitos montes.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Jan 2012 às 19:40)

Por cá a descida da temperatura foi interrompida por um aguaceiro...


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jan 2012 às 19:58)

Chuva e trovoada forte!!!!

Granizo e neve vamos ver se acontece


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Jan 2012 às 20:01)

Fui até à Póvoa de Varzim ainda há pouco, pelo caminho bastante chuva na zona de Vila do Conde...sigo com *7,5ºC* e *81%* de humidade relativa...continua a chover certinho...nada de muita acumulação...mas a terra agradece...


----------



## João Soares (15 Jan 2012 às 20:05)

Boa Noite! 

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco de granizo. 
*7.4ºC* e *98%* HR.

Acumulados: *6.4 mm*


----------



## SnowMan (15 Jan 2012 às 20:05)

Por agui temperatura mais ou menos estabilizada nos 8,2ºC e com o segundo aguaceiro de granizo pouco intenso e de curta duração há cerca de 5 minutos.


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2012 às 20:07)

Por Guimarães nada de chuva ou granizo.
Temperatuta atual: *4.8º*


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Jan 2012 às 20:36)

Parou a chuva e já é possível ver algumas abertas no céu...*6,9ºC* e *85%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Falkor (15 Jan 2012 às 20:38)

Boa noite, acabou de passar por aqui um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de algumas descargas electricas.

Temp. 6.5
Hr. 71%


----------



## karkov (15 Jan 2012 às 21:19)

Boas noites.
Passei este fim de semana esperançado de ver algo dado que estava a 680m +ou-. Nada. Qual não é o meu espanto quando a caminho de Guimaraes, seriam 19.30, vejo as laterais da nacional Fafe/Póvoa de Lanhoso com alguma neve... fui ao GPS, 350m... E esta hein?


----------



## Mikovski (15 Jan 2012 às 21:20)

irpsit disse:


> Mikovski, tal como tu e como o Snifa sou do Porto (embora não viva agora aí).
> 
> Nunca imaginei que pudesse ser possivel ver o Geres do Porto, e pensei que o Snifa tivesse visto outra serra qualquer, mas realmente no Google Earth dá para ver que é possivel ver a serra da Peneda-Geres do Porto.
> 
> ...



A olho nú acho impossivel, já tentei mas nunca consegui ver nada. Agora dependendo das objectivas dos binocolos consegues ver, quase o que quiseres.

Consegues ver 80km´s porque estás num sitio alto, distingues melhor as coisas.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 21:48)

karkov disse:


> Boas noites.
> Passei este fim de semana esperançado de ver algo dado que estava a 680m +ou-. Nada. Qual não é o meu espanto quando a caminho de Guimaraes, seriam 19.30, vejo as laterais da nacional Fafe/Póvoa de Lanhoso com alguma neve... fui ao GPS, 350m... E esta hein?



Não seria acumulação de granizo/saraiva?

-------------------

Não duvido que de um ponto alto do Porto se veja o Gerês. 
Das antenas do Marão, vê-se perfeitamente a Serra da Estrela (a 105km). E provavelmente do Alvão, nomeadamente junto à aldeia de Sarmadã, também se verá. E aí já serão uns 120km.


----------



## frusko (15 Jan 2012 às 21:55)

boas sou de fafe e confirmo que na estrada fafe povoa de lanhoso em travassos,vila cova etc nao nevou mas sim granizo/saraiva


----------



## Mikovski (15 Jan 2012 às 22:05)

Alguem sabe se houve acumulação de neve na serra da Freita? Queria ver se amanha ia tirar umas fotos lá, porque ainda não tenho. So vi neve uma vez e era à noite.


----------



## karkov (15 Jan 2012 às 22:32)

frusko disse:


> boas sou de fafe e confirmo que na estrada fafe povoa de lanhoso em travassos,vila cova etc nao nevou mas sim granizo/saraiva



Entao seria isso... passei de carro e o termómetro marcava 1,5º logo associei a neve... o que faz o desespero desta falta de neve...


----------



## Mikovski (15 Jan 2012 às 22:50)

Saí á uma hora atrás e tavam 5ºC ceu limpo. Agora está muito nublado e chove que se farta...


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2012 às 22:51)

Boas noites, 

neste momento cai um aguaceiro com alguma intensidade, sigo com *11.2 mm* acumulados.

Está frio, temperatura actual e mínima do dia *5.2 ºc* ( máxima *10.0 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.9 hpa

Humidade: 96%


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2012 às 23:30)

AnDré disse:


> Não seria acumulação de granizo/saraiva?
> 
> -------------------
> 
> ...



aproveito este comente para amanha quem quiser tirar umas fotos a neve basta subir a serra de santa justa valongo (350M)
consegue ver serra da freita;montemuro;marao;e ainda estou em duvida com cabreira;barroso ou geres fica qui uma foto tirada a 1 ano.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2012 às 23:30)

*14.0 mm* acumulados e continua a chuva.


*4.8 ºc* actuais, nova mínima do dia


----------



## João Soares (15 Jan 2012 às 23:44)

Boa Noite! 

Os aguaceiros fracos vão-se sucedendo. Até agora o acumulado é de *9.5 mm*.

Sigo com *7.1ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2012 às 23:55)

*14.5 mm* , chove agora mais fraco


----------



## aikkoset (16 Jan 2012 às 00:00)

Boa noite!
Por cá chove fraco neste momento temp.6.1ºc max. hoje 10.1ºc


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2012 às 00:10)

Extremos do dia 15.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *12.6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima:* 7.1ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *10.0ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada:* 9.5 mm*

--

Continua a chover fraco e já acumulei *1.0 mm*.
*7.0ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Stinger (16 Jan 2012 às 01:09)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> aproveito este comente para amanha quem quiser tirar umas fotos a neve basta subir a serra de santa justa valongo (350M)
> consegue ver serra da freita;montemuro;marao;e ainda estou em duvida com cabreira;barroso ou geres fica qui uma foto tirada a 1 ano.



Descesse mais um pouco a quota e a serra de santa justa ficava como na minha foto de perfil


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2012 às 07:53)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *1.3 ºc* 

Neste momento nevoeiro cerrado e 1.4 ºc 

Vento nulo

Humidade: 98 %

Pressão: 1018.8 hpa

Precipitação: *0.3 mm*

Alguma geada visível.


----------



## Falkor (16 Jan 2012 às 09:00)

Bom dia

Minima 2.7
Actual 3.2
Vento 2.2kmh
Humidade 84%
Pressao 1026hPa

Nevoeiro serrado


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2012 às 10:35)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 3.5ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*4.7ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2012 às 12:47)

Boas, 

a mínima ainda desceu aos *1.1 ºc* ( 08:27 h )

Neste momento céu limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas a Oeste... e  7.3 ºc 

Bem fresco o dia..


----------



## Trapalhadas (16 Jan 2012 às 14:47)

Ontem estive em trabalho pelo Gerês mas na zona oeste, entre Terras de Bouro e Vilarinho das Furnas. Até por volta do meio dia, neve visível só mesmo nos pontos mais altos acima dos 1000 metros, e por volta dessa mesma hora caiu um pequeno aguaceiro de água-neve em Brufe, que nem 2 minutos durou. 

Mais tarde, por volta das 15 horas, caiu granizo com muita intensidade (cerca de 700M) em Bustelo, atirando a temperatura para quase para registos negativos, criando algum caos, sendo impossível conduzir 

Após a passagem deste aguaceiro de granizo, que durou cerca de 7/8 minutos, a temperatura subiu ligeiramente (encosta virada a sul) e ao fim de meia hora já tinha tudo derretido. Quem descia a estrada, vindo ca cota de cerca de 850 metros, vinha já com alguma neve, tímida 

Só regressei ao Porto às 20.30 da noite, e a essa mesma altitude estavam -1.5º com a estrada gelada e alguma neve fora de estrada, pois o asfalto estava demasiado molhado para que ela agarrasse. Tive alguns problemas em passar essa zona da serra com o muito gelo que tinha no asfalto e o nevoeiro cerrado que se fazia sentir em grande parte do caminho. Para cima, entre Vergaço e Posto Maior era praticamente impossível transitar. Por fim, até Braga fui sempre acompanhado de fortes aguaceiros e durante e algum granizo fino. Estava a contar com mais elemento branco


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Jan 2012 às 16:59)

Boa tarde,

Manhã curiosa...no meu caminho para o trabalho até ao Amial na de neblina, até que depois estava uma neblina bem forte...não se via nada na estranha mais para o interior...
A tarde é de céu limpo, mas algo fresco ainda...sigo com *10,7ºC* e *65%* de humidade relativa...mínima de *2,3ºC*...a mais baixa deste ano...


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2012 às 19:48)

Boa Noite! 

Temperatura Máxima: 12.4ºC
Tarde desagradavelmente fria devido ao vento que se fez sentir.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*9.5ºC* e *70%* HR.


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Jan 2012 às 21:06)

Por cá a minima de hoje *-0,2ºC*


----------



## Iceberg (16 Jan 2012 às 22:14)

Dia muito frio por Braga, principalmente após hora de almoço, quando se começou a fazer sentir um vento moderado de Norte/Nordeste, aumentando e muito a sensação gelada. 

Esta noite promete valores bem baixos, talvez recordes desta temporada Outono/Inverno, com possibilidade de formação de gelo, inclusive em Braga cidade.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2012 às 22:22)

Boas noites, 

Por aqui, devido ao vento N que soprou em especial durante a tarde a máxima nem aos 10 graus chegou.. 

máxima: *9.9 ºc* ( às 14:41 )

Neste momento já arrefece, 6.1 ºc actuais.

Vento: NNE: 6 Km/h ( rajada máxima *40 Km/h* de NNW às 14:59 h ) 

Pressão: 1024.6 hpa

Humidade: 84%

Céu limpo.


----------



## Paula (16 Jan 2012 às 22:33)

Boa noite! 

Mas que dia gelado, por Braga!
Mínima de 0.7ºC 
Mal saí para a universidade de manhã, pouco depois das 8h, já o frio quase "cortava" a cara de uma pessoa  Muita geada também 

Máxima 11.9ºC

Atual: 3.5ºC (Sensação térmica 3ºC)
HR: 78%

Vento nulo.


----------



## aikkoset (16 Jan 2012 às 23:50)

Boa noite
Sigo com 3.4c vento nulo e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2012 às 23:59)

*5.2 ºc *neste momento 

O vento parou completamente.


----------



## aikkoset (17 Jan 2012 às 00:09)

Snifa disse:


> *5.2 ºc *neste momento
> 
> O vento parou completamente.



Boas Snifa
fiquei admirado com a temp. min.de ontem do João Soares (3.2º min junto ao mar )


----------



## João Soares (17 Jan 2012 às 01:58)

Extremos do dia 16.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *12.4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *3.5ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *7.5ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *88%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1.0 mm*

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*6.4ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## SnowMan (17 Jan 2012 às 02:32)

aikkoset disse:


> Boas Snifa
> fiquei admirado com a temp. min.de ontem do João Soares (3.2º min junto ao mar )



Curiosamente ainda na mesma zona mas ainda a uns escassos 300 metros do mar, registei também uma mínima de 3,2ºC igual à do João Soares!


----------



## aikkoset (17 Jan 2012 às 09:11)

Bom dia
O Sol já brilha por cá, vento fraco de E e 2.6ºC.
Fina camada de geada a cobrir os campos a min desta madrugada foi de 1.2º


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jan 2012 às 16:30)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada fresca, especialmente depois das 0h...mínima de *4,6ºC* ainda na primeira hora do dia...depois manteve-se mais ou menos perto dos 5ºC...
Manhã de sol, agora já nuvens altas enchem o céu...Máxima de 14,1ºC...
Sigo agora com *13,3ºC* e *63%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (17 Jan 2012 às 16:51)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 5.7ºC

A Mínima deu-se logo pelas 00h48, a partir daí a temperatura começou a subir devido ao vento moderado de NE que se fez sentir.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.
*13.5ºC* e *62%* HR.

Temperatura Máxima: 15.2ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jan 2012 às 17:09)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Temperatura Mínima: 5.7ºC
> 
> ...



E se te disser que atingimos a mínima no mesmo minuto?


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jan 2012 às 17:55)

Que pena não ter chovido ontem em condições...seria um belo de um nevão...Lamas de Mouro com *-5,5ºC* de mínima...


----------



## Paula (17 Jan 2012 às 19:46)

Boa noite!
Dia marcado por algumas nuvens altas, aqui em Braga. O sol brilhou mais durante a manhã, estando mais tímido pela tarde.

T.mínima: 2.1ºC 
T.máxima: 15.6ºC

Atual: 8.6ºC
HR: 63%


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2012 às 22:52)

Boas noites, 

Extremos de hoje:

tempª mínima: *2.8 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *13.3 ºc *

*Neste momento
*
tempª 6.7 ºc 

Vento: NE: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1033.4 hpa

Humidade: 85 %

Céu limpo neste momento, alguma nebulosidade no fim da tarde e começo da noite.


----------



## João Soares (18 Jan 2012 às 02:14)

Extremos do dia 17.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *15.2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *10.1ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *84%*

--

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NE.
*8.6ºC* e *96%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jan 2012 às 10:21)

Bom dia,

Inicio de manhã com bastante nebulosidade, maioritariamente alta...o que não permitiu que a mínima fosse além dos *5,8ºC*...
Sigo com *8,4ºC* e *77%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jan 2012 às 11:29)

Não estava à espera de um dia com tantas nuvens, mas a verdade é que uma depressão e este da Islândia bem cavada está a conseguir influenciar embora apenas ligeiramente o norte da Península...
O norte da Galiza já teve mesmo alguma precipitação...mesmo com o AA aqui perto, não deixamos de estar expostos se ele não estiver mesmo em cima...


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jan 2012 às 18:09)

Depois da hora do almoço acabou por limpar o céu...máxima de *13,4ºC*...
Agora que o sol desaparece baixa também a temperatura, actuais *11,2ºC* e *81%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2012 às 21:43)

Boa noite.
Dia de sol, acompanhado por algumas nuvens.

T.máxima: 17.7ºC 
T.mínima: 4.6ºC

Com uma máxima assim isto hoje quase parecia Primavera 

Atual: *7.9ºC*
HR: 74%


----------



## Veterano (19 Jan 2012 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Mais um dia de sol, com vento fraco de leste, estão 5,3º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jan 2012 às 17:15)

Boa tarde,

Infelizmente com o passar dos dias tudo se mantém monótono...e a reacção dos membros do fórum é igual aos modelos...vão adiando e adiando...a precipitação...e a participação...

Dia idêntico ao de ontem...mínima de *6,8ºC*, máxima de *14,6ºC*...sigo agora com *12,8ºC* e *81%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2012 às 22:28)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de ontem:
*
Tempª mínima: *3.7 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *13.9 ºc* 


*Extremos de hoje :
*
Tempª mínima: *5.7 ºc* 

Tempª máxima: *15.7 ºc *


*Dados actuais:
*
Tempª  9.2 ºc 

Vento ENE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1038.2 hpa

Humidade: 94%

Dia de céu por vezes com algumas nuvens altas, temperatura agradável durante a tarde.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2012 às 23:34)

MarioCabral disse:


> ...Infelizmente com o passar dos dias tudo se mantém monótono...e *a reacção dos membros do fórum* é igual aos modelos...vão adiando e adiando...a precipitação...e *a participação*...



*Sem dúvida...*
_

Boa noite.
O que vale é que haveremos de ter momentos em que a nossa participação "entope" isto. Estas são as contingências da meteorologia, nada há a fazer.

Hoje como ontem e como anteontem e como tem sido habitual. Uf!
Reina a monotonia. Não só cá em portugal como noutros países europeus.
Mas se hoje estamos assim, quem nos garante que daqui a umas semanas tenhamos animação? 

Deixo uma imagem com os dados atuais e dados de hoje e de ontem.
É um "print screen" do programa "cumulus" que utilizo com a estação meteorológica.







Boa semana


----------



## Veterano (20 Jan 2012 às 08:39)

Bom dia. Muito nevoeiro e humidade pela zona oriental do Porto, a começar a dissipar-se. Por Rio Tinto registo 4,8º, vento muito fraco.

  Um dia de sol na calha, a prolongar-se pelo fim-de-semana...


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Jan 2012 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,

E seguem uns atrás de outros...mais sol...embora alguma neblina durante a manhã...durante a madrugada a humidade relativa andou sempre perto dos 95%...
Mínima de *6,1ºC*...Sigo agora com *14,4ºC* e *66%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2012 às 16:24)

Boa Tarde! 

Extremos do dia 18.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7.3ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *10.4ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *92%*

----

Extremos do dia 19.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *15.6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *11.9ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *95%*


--

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
Dias monótonos e algo "quentes".
*16.1ºC* e *98%* HR.

Extremos de hoje (até agora): 6.5ºC / 16.6ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Jan 2012 às 16:35)

Por aqui a máxima já deve ter sido atingida....*15,5ºC*...ambiente ainda morno com *14,9ºC* e *73%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2012 às 13:29)

Extremos do dia 20.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *16.6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *6.5ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *11.9ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *95%*

---

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 9.7ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*16.8ºC* e *65%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2012 às 22:33)

Boa noite

Muita monotonia. A monotonia tornou-se monótona até...
Enquanto esta monotonia não terminar, monótonos seremos. Mas convém vir cá marcar o ponto
Céu limpo (ocasionalmente alguma nebulosidade alta), vento fraco.
Tempo muito agradável durante o dia e um pouco fresco de noite - exatamente o que gostaríamos de ver pelas costas...
QUEREMOS CHUVA, TROVOADA, FRIO E SE POSSÍVEL NEVE!

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje e de ontem:


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jan 2012 às 23:45)

Bom noite,

A grande novidade do dia foi...ser igual aos anteriores
Máxima de *16,1ºC* e mínima de *6,6ºC*...
Segue já fresco depois de um pulo pela capital europeia da cultura...mar de gente em Guimarães...
Sigo com *8,8ºC*...muita humidade...*89%*...


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2012 às 00:51)

Extremos do dia 21.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *17.6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *12.7ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *93%*

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*10.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2012 às 17:24)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 8.5ºC

Céu limpo durante todo o dia. Vento em geral fraco.
*13.8ºC* e *96%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2012 às 19:41)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia na linha dos anteriores, céu geralmente limpo, uma ou outra nuvem alta, noites frescas e tardes agradáveis..

*Actual*

tempª 10.7 ºc ( mínima *5.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *16.4 ºc* , a mais alta deste Inverno até ao momento)

Vento NE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.8 hpa

Humidade: 82 %

Céu limpo.


----------



## Veterano (23 Jan 2012 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável, com 8,6º, céu quase limpo e vento muito fraco.

  Vamos ter uma tarde primaveril.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jan 2012 às 12:51)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia de céu limpo, bastante humidade durante a noite...o que não deixa de ser novidade...
Mínima de *6,9ºC*...Sigo com *12,9ºC* e *64%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jan 2012 às 22:02)

Boa Noite

Hoje o dia foi bastante agradavel com céu limpo e temperaturas agradaveis.
Sigo com 10,0ºC

Estive agora a explorar o satélite do wunderground e notei que umas nuvens de tempestade estão a dirigir-se para nós. Estão a Norte,Noroeste,Sudoeste da ilha do Corvo nos Açores, não sei se chegará cá, mas precisava da vossa ajuda para entender e saber para onde vão, se vao chegar cá a portugal e se ha probabilidades de sermos atingidos.


----------



## aikkoset (24 Jan 2012 às 01:00)

Boa noite a todos
Céu limpo e vento quase nulo 7.2º


----------



## João Soares (24 Jan 2012 às 10:38)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 8.3ºC

Noite e manhã ventosa com rajada máxima de 40.7 kmh.
Céu limpo e vento moderado de E.
*13.7ºC* e *65%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2012 às 22:10)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de sol, com céu limpo.

*Actual*

temp: 10.3 ºc ( mínima *7.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *15.1 ºc* )

Vento: ENE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.4 hpa

Humidade: 77 %

Pelas previsões , a chuva está de regresso na próxima quinta feira.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2012 às 22:27)

Boa noite

Depois de uma madrugada fresca, o dia foi agradável, embora o vento não permitisse aquela sensação "morna" de outros dias.
A noite segue fresca, com céu limpo. No entanto o vento aumenta a sensação térmica de frio.
Se a chuva poderá fazer a sua aparição na 5ª feira (oxalá!), depois o frio poderá ser mais condizente com as nossas expectativas para a época.

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje e de ontem:


----------



## Veterano (25 Jan 2012 às 09:02)

Bom dia. Continua o céu quase limpo, com vento fraco de leste e 5,7º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jan 2012 às 14:05)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia de sol, parece ser o último antes de alguma mudança...pelo menos temporária...
Mínima de *6,9ºC*...Sigo com *14,3ºC* e *58%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2012 às 21:21)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de sol, neste momento céu encoberto por nuvens baixas..

*Actual*

tempª 9.2 ºc ( mínima *4.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *15.2 ºc* )

Vento: NNW: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.4 hpa

Humidade: 88%


----------



## Veterano (26 Jan 2012 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Começam a cair umas tímidas gotas de chuva, com o céu bastante encoberto. Por Rio Tinto registo 6,4º e vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2012 às 14:28)

Boa tarde.

Dia farrusco.
Céu encoberto e vento calmo neste momento acompanham a queda da chuva (BEM VINDA!) que é fraca neste momento.
Ainda não acumulei qualquer valor na estação meteorológica - já tinha dito: maldita resolução de 1 mm?!; mas no pluviómetro de plástico já tenho cerca de 0,5 mm. Convenhamos que se esta precipitação se mantiver até às 24h acumularei 1 a 2 mm. nada mau!

*Tantos "smiles"*. Como é um dia de chuva depois de tanto AA (não AH AH!), até é engraçado. Depois o sol voltará, resta saber até quando...certo é que o frio voltará. Mas o mais importante é o momento atual e por isso apreciemos a chuva.

*
Tatual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 86%
Ponto orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 10190 hPa
*


----------



## xes (26 Jan 2012 às 14:42)

Por aqui tambem tem chuvido sempre, embora fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jan 2012 às 15:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Dia farrusco.
> Céu encoberto e vento calmo neste momento acompanham a queda da chuva (BEM VINDA!) que é fraca neste momento.
> ...



Boa tarde,

Não te preocupes que aqui com a resolução do meu bem melhor...o acumulado foi exactamente o mesmo...*0,0mm*...tem caído umas pingas, mas a coisa é tão pouca que não deu para nada...
Mantém-se o céu encoberto, dia típico de neve...bem fresco, máxima de *11,1ºC*...Sigo agora com *9,1ºC* e *90%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## jpmartins (26 Jan 2012 às 15:43)

Boa tarde

Vai chuviscando 1.5mm, nada mau para o marasmo que temos tido .


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jan 2012 às 16:00)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Vai chuviscando 1.5mm, nada mau para o marasmo que temos tido .



Pelo satélite parecem melhores as condições mais para sul que aqui mais a norte, mais um desgosto neste Janeiro em crise...até a chuva nos tiraram...


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2012 às 22:00)

Boas noites, 

Dia fresco, céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao fim da tarde.

Como era de esperar a frente foi fraquita, alguma chuva fraca acumulou *0.8 mm*

Neste momento destaque para a descida de temperatura, sigo com *6.6 ºc* actuais que é a mínima do dia até ao momento 

( máxima *9.8 ºc *)

Vento NNE: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.6 hpa

Humidade: 78 %

Janeiro segue apenas com *41.5 mm* acumulados.. é frequente aqui no Norte , e num único dia de chuva ( ou menos) no Outono/Inverno termos valores destes ou bem superiores...

bastante fraco este Janeiro 2012...


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2012 às 00:25)

Extremos do dia 26.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *11.8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8.2ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *9.9ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1.3 mm*

--

Boa Noite! 

Depois de uma ausência curta, eis que estou de volta. Bem, ontem o dia foi de muita nebulosidade e também de chuva fraca durante a tarde.
Por agora, o céu está a limpar e o vento sopra fraco de NE.
*8.2ºC* e *95%* HR.

Ontem, desinstalei o Weather Display e vou tentar o Cumulus, veremos se não trará bugs.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2012 às 07:54)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *3.0 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 3.6 ºc 

Vento NE: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.4 hpa

Humidade: 87%

Céu limpo, está frio!


----------



## Veterano (27 Jan 2012 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Regresso em força do sol, com céu limpo, vento fraco de norte e em Rio Tinto 5,3º.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2012 às 12:38)

Bom Dia / Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 6.3ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*12.2ºC* e *44%* HR.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Jan 2012 às 23:36)

Boa Noite!

Hoje tivemos um dia bastante agradável, com céu pouco nublado, geada matinal nos campos junto á Ribeira de Silvalde em Espinho, a temperatura máxima atingida foi 16 ºC e a temperatura mínima foi de 3ºC.

Sigo com 7,2 ºC, 1024,9 hPa, vento moderado e 78% de HR.


----------



## João Soares (28 Jan 2012 às 00:22)

Extremos do dia 27.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *6.3ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *9.6ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *68%*

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*7.7ºC* e *66%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (28 Jan 2012 às 11:38)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 7.6ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.
*11.9ºC* e *36%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (28 Jan 2012 às 16:58)

Boa Tarde! 

Mais um dia primaveril com máxima de 14.5ºC

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de N.
*12.9ºC* e *37%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2012 às 18:37)

Boas tardes, 

Extremos de hoje:

tempª mínima: *5.2 ºc* 

Tempª máxima *11.9 ºc* 


*Neste momento:*

tempª 9.2 ºc 

Vento NNE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1028.2 hpa

Humidade: 61%

Céu geralmente limpo, algumas nuvens altas visíveis ao fim da tarde, vindas de Norte/ NE.


----------



## CptRena (28 Jan 2012 às 21:23)

A EMA de Arouca segue bem fresquinha nas últimas duas horas

T@19:00Z=3,3ºC

T@20:00Z=1,3ºC

Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2012 às 00:02)

Boa noite

Depois de uma muito minuciosa manutenção dos sensores exteriores, venho apresentar os dados de hoje (atuais, que os da tarde não são muito fiáveis...)
Os pratos do RS (radiation shield ou escudo solar) do sensor de temperatura e humidade estavam castanhos de tanto pó acumulado nestas últimas semanas - pode ser que agora as máximas não sejam tão inflacionadas.
O anemómetro tinha-se desparafusado - o Norte era o Este! Agora já está na sua posição verdadeira.
O pluviómetro perdeu umas gramas de pó acumulado, pelo que a acumulação real é agora ainda mais real - menos a parte da resolução que continua igual (1 mm!)

O sol brilhou, mesmo que alguma nebulosidade alta se apresentasse num céu bem bonito.
A temperatura era bem amena de tarde - a manutenção foi feita em manga curta!
O vento soprou geralmente fraco.
A madrugada e o princípio da manhã foram bem frescas - a Tmín foi de *-0,5ºC*







Bom fim de semana

P.S.: panorama a esta hora das temperaturas das estações no wunderground.
No círculo a vermelho temos os efeitos de uma entrada polar na Lixa-Felgueiras 
Nos círculos verde e amarelo - a minha estação (são as cores de Paços de Ferreira)


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2012 às 01:09)

Extremos do dia 28.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7.6ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *10.2ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *70%*

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*7.1ºC* e *69%* HR.

Cheguei há bocado de Oliveira do Douro (Gaia) e o carro marcava 3.0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2012 às 10:11)

Bom dia

A madrugada e início da manhã foram bem frios. A *Tmín* foi de *-1,9ºC* pelas 08.08h.
Neste momento a temperatura vai subindo e a ausência de vento torna esta hora bem agradável.
O dia está muito solarengo, bem bonito


Tatual: 7,0ºC
Hr: 55%
Ponto orvalho: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1026 hPa


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2012 às 11:05)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *2.0 ºc* 

*Actual*

temp: 7.4 ºc 

Vento: ENE: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1028.2 hpa

Humidade: 63%


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2012 às 12:38)

Bom Dia / Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 5.7ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de OSO.
*13.9ºC* e *35%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Jan 2012 às 14:56)

Boa tarde,

Mínima bem baixa esta madrugada, em alguns sítio mais resguardados as mínimas baixaram os 0ºC certamente...por aqui nos *3,4ºC*...
Mantém-se o sol brilhante, mas temperatura dentro dos valores acostumados para a época...para já com *12,3ºC* e *54%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Jan 2012 às 17:20)

Máxima ficou-se por uns brandos *12,6ºC*...Agora já em queda...a madrugada será fresca hoje também...actuais *11,1ºC* e *62%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2012 às 19:03)

Boa Noite! 

Durante a tarde, a temperatura subiu até aos 14.0ºC.
Sempre com céu limpo. O vento abrandou ao longo do dia, sendo agora praticamente nulo.
*10.6ºC* e *50%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2012 às 23:19)

Boas noites,

a máxima foi de *13.1 ºc* 


Neste momento arrefece bem, sigo já com *4.8 ºc* 

Vento: ESE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.9 hpa

Humidade: 85%


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Jan 2012 às 23:36)

Boa noite,

Estive agora na Póvoa de Varzim, por lá às 23h já marcava os 3ºC...Aqui ainda mais quente...actuais *6,9ºC* e *72%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (30 Jan 2012 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Geada por Rio Tinto, com 2,1º. Céu limpo e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2012 às 13:01)

Extremos do dia 29.Janeiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *9.4ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *57%*

--

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 6.3ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SO.
*14.2ºC* e *29%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2012 às 14:11)

Boa tarde

O dia segue solarengo mas mais fresco que dias anteriores.
A tarde está ainda agradável, com um vento fraco e o céu com nebulosidade alta.
A noite foi fria, típica desta altura...

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje (até ao momento):


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2012 às 15:13)

Boa tarde,

Esta madrugada sentiu-se bem a proximidade marítima nos locais mais chegados à zona costeira, as mínimas não caíram tanto aqui...apenas *4,8ºC*...Mas certamente mais para o interior deve ter baixado bem mais...
Dia de sol mas alguma nebulosidade alta...Sigo com *13,1ºC* e *45%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2012 às 17:11)

Tarde com o aumento gradual de nebulosidade alta, muito embora já preencha grande parte do sol...máxima de *13,5ºC*...
Já vai descendo...actuais *12,3ºC* e* 64%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Paula (30 Jan 2012 às 22:05)

Boa noite!
Muito frio hoje em Braga  não dava para estar à sombra!

temp mínima: *2.0 ºC*
temp máxima: *17,5ºC*


Actual: 4.7ºC 
HR: 66%


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2012 às 22:11)

Boa noite

A temperatura máxima foi de 15,2ºC pelas 15.19h. Ainda subiu bem...o vento fraco assim o permitiu.
A noite segue agora fria, com vento fraco de N, num céu limpo a pouco nublado (nebulosidade alta dispersa).


Tatual: *2,3ºC* (Taparente: 0,3ºC)
Hr: 82%
Ponto orvalho: 0,0ºC
Pressão: 1025 hPa


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2012 às 22:22)

Boa noite,

Para preparar o que está para vir montei a minha estação mais antiga para fazer uns testes...infelizmente morar num prédio condiciona-me em algumas coisas e tenho medo de não estar a ter mínimas completamente reais...que embora esteja perto do litoral...aqui nesta zona como há alguns campos parece-me que as mínimas poderiam ser mais próximas do Snifa por exemplo...

Para já sigo com *8,1ºC* e *77%* de humidade na minha estação mais nova...a antiga está em testes para validar os dados da outra...mais a descoberto...mas ao alcance do amigo do "alheio"...


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Jan 2012 às 22:32)

Por cá a minima de 1,6C


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2012 às 22:52)

Boas noite, 

mais um dia em tudo semelhante a ontem, céu geralmente limpo, alguma nebulosidade alta durante a tarde..

*Neste momento*

temp: 6.7 ºc ( mínima *2.5 ºc* ) ( máxima *13.2 ºc* )

Vento: ENE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.4 hpa

Humidade: 85%


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2012 às 22:59)

Uma pergunta embora esteja fora do tópico...a ver se me ajudam nisto...
Tenho a estação mais recente com RS...e a antiga completamente descoberta...esta última já segue com menos quase 1ºC que a anterior...
Que influência poderá ter estar "despida" durante a noite?
Já aqui se falou que a humidade poderia acumular-se no sensor e isso fazer acumular o ar frio...mas nunca percebi bem ao certo...
Durante o dia o RS faz sentido...mas durante a noite fará assim tanto?
Desculpem o off-topic...


----------



## Veterano (31 Jan 2012 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Céu parcialmente encoberto, vento fraco de nordeste e 3,8º em Rio Tinto, hoje sem geada.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jan 2012 às 14:32)

Boa tarde,

Agora com duas estações em funcionamento, mínima de *3,9ºC* na que está sem RS mas mais desprotegida...a outra não consigo por completamente bem arejada...apenas *4,7ºC*....
Hoje já bem nublado o céu...algumas nuvens mesmo ameaçadoras...Sigo com *14,9ºC* e *65% *de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jan 2012 às 17:01)

Segue já mais fresco e foi limpando gradualmente à tarde...actuais *11,7ºC* e *76%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2012 às 17:16)

MarioCabral disse:


> Uma pergunta embora esteja fora do tópico...a ver se me ajudam nisto...
> Tenho a estação mais recente com RS...e a antiga completamente descoberta...esta última já segue com menos quase 1ºC que a anterior...
> Que influência poderá ter estar "despida" durante a noite?
> Já aqui se falou que a humidade poderia acumular-se no sensor e isso fazer acumular o ar frio...mas nunca percebi bem ao certo...
> ...



Boa tarde

O facto é que um sensor desprotegido atinge normalmente extremos mais altos ou mais baixos do que sensores protegidos. Principalmente na ausência de vento.
De noite a acumulação de humidade, seja na caixa exterior, seja no sensor, poderão ser boas explicações para estes extremos.
A partir do momento que passei a utilizar o RS com pratos em vez do original da Oregon, passei a ter extremos menos inflacionados, quer nas mínimas quer nas máximas.

____________________
O dia foi marcado pelo céu variando entre o pouco e o muito nublado. Por vezes o sol brilhou mas mais tímido do que tem sido habitual.
Nota-se que teremos uma mudança de tempo...
A noite não foi tão fria como outras, provavelmente devido à nebulosidade que não permitiu uma inversão térmica acentuada. Daqui por uns dias poderemos assistir a grandes inversões noturnas.


Tmín: *0,6ºC* (00.55h)
Tmáx: *13,6ºC* (14.27h)

Tatual: *11,3ºC*
Hr: 48%
Ponto orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1020,0 hPa
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Rajada: 0,0 km\h
Rajada máxima: 16,2 km\h (14.16h)
Vento predominante de N\NNE


----------



## CptRena (31 Jan 2012 às 17:28)

MarioCabral disse:


> Uma pergunta embora esteja fora do tópico...a ver se me ajudam nisto...
> Tenho a estação mais recente com RS...e a antiga completamente descoberta...esta última já segue com menos quase 1ºC que a anterior...
> Que influência poderá ter estar "despida" durante a noite?
> Já aqui se falou que a humidade poderia acumular-se no sensor e isso fazer acumular o ar frio...mas nunca percebi bem ao certo...
> ...



A explicação para esse fenómeno é o arrefecimento radiativo. Mais informação em 
Link(EN)
Link(PT)


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jan 2012 às 17:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> O facto é que um sensor desprotegido atinge normalmente extremos mais altos ou mais baixos do que sensores protegidos. Principalmente na ausência de vento.
> De noite a acumulação de humidade, seja na caixa exterior, seja no sensor, poderão ser boas explicações para estes extremos.
> A partir do momento que passei a utilizar o RS com pratos em vez do original da Oregon, passei a ter extremos menos inflacionados, quer nas mínimas quer nas máximas.



Em relação às máximas não há dúvida que a luminosidade seja directa ou indirecta influencia a temperatura...mas a humidade não costuma ser um estabilizador da temperatura? com ambientes mais húmidos a variação da temperatura é menor...


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2012 às 17:37)

MarioCabral disse:


> Em relação às máximas não há dúvida que a luminosidade seja directa ou indirecta influencia a temperatura...mas a humidade não costuma ser um estabilizador da temperatura? com ambientes mais húmidos a variação da temperatura é menor...



Com um ambiente húmido (tipo nevoeiro ou neblina densa) é verdade que a variação de temperatura é menor, mas a deposição direta da humidade parece-me de facto potenciar valores inferiores de temperatura.
Poderia eventualmente o RS funcionar como uma espécie de "estufa" mas aqui fico mais céptico...


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jan 2012 às 17:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Com um ambiente húmido (tipo nevoeiro ou neblina densa) é verdade que a variação de temperatura é menor, mas a deposição direta da humidade parece-me de facto potenciar valores inferiores de temperatura.
> Poderia eventualmente o RS funcionar como uma espécie de "estufa" mas aqui fico mais céptico...



Continuo com dúvidas em relação a isso...esta noite a diferença ainda foi grande...
Agora às vezes ponho-me a pensar até que ponto a RS influencia negativamente as mínimas durante a noite...do mesmo modo que durante um dia de céu limpo não permite que a temperatura suba tanto...


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2012 às 22:50)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais*

tempª 8.8 ºc ( mínima *2.6 ºc *) ( máxima *12.9ºc *)

Vento: NNW: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.1 hpa

Humidade: 88%

Céu muito nublado neste momento, que impede uma descida maior da temperatura.


----------

